# Looking for Pork Butt advice



## dwdunlap (Jun 16, 2018)

It is great to be able to turn to SMF for information from experts!  

I have done a few practice runs now using my MES 30 controlled with a PID.  I look forward to another *“set and forget”* smoke and thanks to tallbm - Master of the Pit!  Your help, advice and picture tutorials have given me a brand new smoker that I now can now rely on to actually *hold* temperature.

I now have a complete smoking system.  MES30 gen2.5; PID, A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and digital remote probe thermometers means - no more spending my time chasing the elusive ideal smoke and temp!

Now I want to smoke a brined pork butt and have a question.  There’s a lot of info on “Pulled Pork” but I’m hoping I can get some help to smoke a butt for *sliced pork*.  DO YOU STILL LET IT GO TO 200º IT OR PULL EARLIER?  I’m looking to plate the pork and also use for sandwiches later.  I used to smoke butts on my Webber grill with all the temp chasing, from opening and closing to tend to the process. _What an all-consuming day’s work!  _

Question to SMF: Why can’t I find a section that has all the recipes? I found there was once one back in 2016 a “Recipe Collection Files” but that seemed to only go two months. Would be a help if there was a forum or section that kept recipes submitted. Adding a RECIPES tab to site header would be a big help getting me to recipes I want to try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2018)

If your going to slice it I would pull it around 190-195.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2018)

All through my childhood mom roasted butts to 165° on the therm. I typically take them to 145, tender and juicy with a blush of pink. Commercial hogs are much more tender than those of the 50's that roamed around in pastures getting exercise and toughening the meat. Modern hogs barely have room to move so no muscle developement and reach market weight in about 4 months. They are young, tender animals. Same as most meat these days, cook it to no more than 160° or go until the collagen has broken down, 190+. Anything in between will cause the meat protein to coagulate to the point that all the juices are squeezed out and dry, tough meat is the result ...JJ


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 16, 2018)

I'd like my platted pork to look more medium as opposed to white when I go for pulled pork. Thanks guys!


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 17, 2018)

Chef JiimyJ, do you think I could: pull at 145 - 150F - slice off enough for sliced pork; then return to smoker and take to 195F to pull the rest freezing?

I know the cut end will lose moisture before forming another pysdo bark but I wonder if doing so might wreak the remaing meat? I'd like to try so as to maybe I could provide for both tastes. Sliced for dinner and pulled for sanwiches later?


----------

